# Utah from Denver drive, worthit?



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

This whole no snow situation is starting piss me off, a good friend of mine told me yesterday that he is in a similar situation to mine and he is thinking of driving to Utah from Denver, I know it is like 8 hours. The thing is this I do not mind driving there if it going to warranty me more snow than Colorado, which is usually the case. If I decided to go to Utah what are my best choices? I am a snowboarder, so Alta is out of the question, I am not crazy about parks either. I am going to keep a close eye on the weather on both states and see what favors me better. I rather not drive, but if colorado is going to be dry I will do it. 

Also what other activities and towns are good there after skiing I traveling with a couple of people that do not ski or anything.

Thanks for the help

Lets hope this week we actually get some accumulation of snow. One thing I noticed is that Utah is not doing that good either.


----------



## C-dub (Oct 7, 2007)

We are in rough shape out here also. Solitude opened two runs on thursday. Not two lifts, two runs. We had a rain storm tuesday that destroyed most of our base. Got a storm comeing monday but i don't think it will open jack.

Mountain biking is still decent out here and the local music is pretty good at the Salt Lake bars. If you like touristy aspenish feel, park city can be fun.

We are in the same drought. Drier than mom's turkey.

Pray for snow.

To answer your question, not worth the drive right now.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

Jackson area is getting good snow, not sure about the resort itself, but the area is much more healthy than around here right now. (thinking about heading to togwotee for the holiday weekend)


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah thats how it goes sometimes around here. Relax guys don't get too pissed it aint good for your health. I definately wouldn't drive to Utah right now. Their situation isn't much better. Thanksgiving usually isn't that great anyway. I think last year was the exception. This time last year Berthoud was pretty good if I remember correctly. The mtn. biking is still good anyway.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

this year was the latest starting day for me out of the last 7 years.

By over a month.


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Skied @ Targhee for the past two days--boot pack or skin up. Snow was wet, but good to get some turns. Colder last night so things froze up a bit. Clouds rolling in today & forecast indicate more snow is on the way! Had friends that skied Teton Pass yesterday--thin coverage still persists.

Doug


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

snotel shows 40" for targhee, 30" for tog, sounds like I should do some skinning instead of hitting tog on the sleds.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

Any comments on Jackson Hole.? they seem to be much healthier, plus doing some math slope side accommodation would be kind of cheap.


----------



## tress33 (Jan 5, 2007)

nevermind.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

tress33 said:


> nevermind.



Screw it, I will simply reserve hotel in wy and co and just decide when the day gets closer and the weather becomes more predictable, ither way thanks for the help for the ones that did. But so far WY looks much better than colorado, and after all I really do not mind driving if it means I will find better snow.

Thanks again.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

when are you heading out? I'd pretty much guarantee that in a month we'll be doing fine on snow, but in a week the hole would be a MUCH better choice. It's kind of of the way CO always starts the season, one big hit, then a dry spell, then the season really gets started a few weeks later, this year just happens to be a really shitty dry spell.(it's snowing now though)

IMHO, if you're looking for better inbounds snow, you'll be better off at Jackson anyway, way less people & sick terrain.


----------



## fet123 (Aug 27, 2006)

I leave on January 1rst, yes all my boarding is done inbound. We are actually thinking into Jackson and targhee. Plus none of us has been there so it would be a new experience for all. The drive is a little long but doable, we have the time considering that our flights arrive extra early and leave really late, so we will see. Also thinking into going to Yellow stone for a day.




Waterwindpowderrock said:


> when are you heading out? I'd pretty much guarantee that in a month we'll be doing fine on snow, but in a week the hole would be a MUCH better choice. It's kind of of the way CO always starts the season, one big hit, then a dry spell, then the season really gets started a few weeks later, this year just happens to be a really shitty dry spell.(it's snowing now though)
> 
> IMHO, if you're looking for better inbounds snow, you'll be better off at Jackson anyway, way less people & sick terrain.


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Why don't you just fly into Jackson? If your current plan include flying to Denver, you'll spend the better part of a day driving to Jackson, and that's if the weather and roads are good. Even if you have to pay a few bucks to change your tickets, why not use the 2 travel days to enjoy the Jackson/Teton/Yellowstone area. And since you will probably have to connect thru Denver anyway, just get a round trip Den/Jackson ticket instead if changing your current ticket.
Just a thought.
By the way, have you ever seen a herd of thousands and thousands of elk?


----------

